# help to find our perfect career? All personality types.



## abitsilly (Mar 4, 2010)

ENFPs especially want to find out more about their life, they seek to define their lives with knowledge. I am one of them. What have you found out about your perfect career? And do you know what the best job for an ENFP? Feel free to put what you have found out on this page.. and did you find the information useful?
:happy:


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

I think that determining a person's perfect career path boils down to more than just their personality type. Just because you're an ENFP, doesn't mean that you'll strive at the same things that another ENFP does. I think that you should determine the right career for you by looking at your interests, passions, personal history, skills, and talents and see how they correlate with your personality type and prospective jobs. You might need tools to do this.

I'm sort of in the same boat. I'm an INFJ and have a few definite interests, but I don't know how any of those relate to a career. Maybe you should try to find a career counsellor who can administer some tests to you. One test that I found a few days ago is called the Strong Inventory Career Test. It compares your interests and habits to those of people who are in different fields, and it suggests fields that you may want to look into. They also have one where it is combined with the MBTI results and examines the similarities between your type and the traits of people in different fields. You'd probably have to pay for these tests. I'm considering doing this. I think it's worth the investment because I feel quite lost. There's also the curiousity and entertainment value in doing it.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

My goal is to be happy and to be myself...self expression is extremely important to me...I also need something kind of flexible. I would never do something I didn't love and I would never be driven by money or the need to be on top...I think that's something that has to do with my being an ENFP...What I've found is that alot of ENFPs aspire to go into different fields...if you ask some of the other personality types, you'll sometimes find they, for the most part, want to go into the same field.

I try not to use MBTI as a career direction really...I mean I know in my heart what I want to do...I really want to be a musician and singer and perhaps an artist. I don't want to fall into the ENFP trap of unreaslistic views of reality; so I'm gonna go to school for graphic design to have something to fall back on; My real aspirations are art and music. If I could do those and make enough to live, I'd be the happiest

I think you should have put this in the ENFP section if you're looking for the opinions of other ENFPs, but whatever, you'll still get something


----------



## Cogdecree (Mar 27, 2009)

A bit of advice, nothing kills a hobby like turning it into a career, instead I would find something that strikes you as interesting on its own, I also recommend career tests and go from there. Take the Holland Code Test, it will help a lot, if I had more posts I would post it.


----------



## Litchi (Dec 2, 2009)

Perfect carrier ............ means 

which field u like/love the most 

If u interested in one filed, u go through that then thats the perfect carrier 

If u dont want to do this thats not the perfect carrier

YOU want success do the right job


----------



## KateAusten (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm struggling with this mostly because I'm more interested in a lifestyle that I want than any specific career or field. I could pick out what _interested_ me the most, but I'm really looking for a combination of allows me the lifestyle I want without being un-interesting. Doesn't help that I have to experience something before I know how I actually feel about it.

I'm not really stressed about picking a career though. I have some plans for how I'll get experiences in some things I'm considering. I'm just stressed out by all the people who are stressed out because I haven't picked a career and want me to just choose one based on descriptions I've read on paper.


----------

